# Von wegen Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten.



## AMUN (23 Apr. 2009)

*Von wegen Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten.*

Kein Staat der Erde dürfte so abstruse und groteske Gesetze haben wie die USA. Dort stehen Verhaltensweisen unter Strafe, die anderswo nicht einmal für ein müdes Lächeln sorgen. Frauen, die in Florida beim Friseur unter der Trockenhaube einschlafen, erhalten einen Strafzettel. Nein, dies ist kein Scherz, dies ist Gesetzeslage. Also aufgepaßt! Wer als Deutscher Urlaub in den USA macht, sollte vorher einen Grundkurs in US-Recht belegen. Kein Land hat ähnlich abstruse Gesetze.

Florida verbietet es unverheirateten Frauen, sonntags mit dem Fallschirm abzuspringen. Dafür regelt ein anderes Landesgesetz, dass Elefanten, die am Straßenrand abgestellt werden, gleich viele Münzen in die Parkuhr einzuwerfen haben wie Autos. Öffentliches Ablassen von Darmwinden ist donnerstags nach 18 Uhr ein Straftatbestand, nacktes Duschen sogar ständig.

Hätte Bill Clinton das, was er mit Monica Lewinsky tat, statt im Weißen Haus in Washingtons Nachbarstaaten Virginia oder Maryland getan, wäre er überführter Verbrecher. Oralsex und Ehebruch sind in beiden Bundesstaaten Straftatbestände. Virginia verbietet jeden Sex zwischen Unverheirateten. Florida hat ein Gesetz gegen Sex mit Stachelschweinen und verbietet es verheirateten Ehemännern, die Brüste ihrer Frau zu küssen. Alabama verbietet Frauen den Besitz von Sexspielzeug, Männern das Spucken in Gegenwart von Frauen und jede Stellung außer der missionarischen. In Pensacola im Westen Floridas ist es strafbar, weniger als zehn Dollar bei sich zu führen. In Tampa Bay ist der Verzehr von Hüttenkäse sonntags nach 18 Uhr verboten. In Norfolk in Virginia ist das Bespucken von Seemöwen unter Strafe gestellt worden. Im Landkreis Stafford ist es nur bis 20 Uhr verboten, seine Frau auf den Stufen des Gerichtsgebäudes zu schlagen.

Vor drei Wochen hatte eine Jury in Michigan den 25 jährigen Programmierer Timothy Boomer schuldig gesprochen, ein 102 Jahre altes Gesetz gegen öffentliches Fluchen in Gegenwart von Kindern gebrochen zu haben. Boomer war auf einem entlegenen Flüßchen namens Rifle River mit seinem Kanu gekentert und hatte daraufhin, wie in den Gerichtsakten nachzulesen ist, 75 mal "fuck" gerufen. Eine wandernde Familie hatte dies gehört und Anzeige erstattet. Nun muß geklärt werden, ob Boomer mit 100 Dollar Geldstrafe davonkommt oder 90 Tage ins Gefängnis muß. Alabama hat ein Gesetz gegen das Führen eines Fahrzeuges mit verbundenen Augen und gegen Dominospiel am Sonntag. Außerdem darf man in dem Südstaat keine Bartattrappe tragen, wenn man in die Kirche geht, weil dies zu unerwünschter Heiterkeit führen könnte.

Alabama verbietet das Ringen mit Bären. Dafür darf man falsch herum in Einbahnstraßen fahren, wenn man vorne an seinem Wagen eine Laterne anbringt. In der Stadt Jasper ist es Ehemännern verboten, ihre Frauen mit Stöcken zu prügeln, die dicker sind als der Daumen des Herrn im Hause. In Mobile sind Stöckelschuhe verboten, weil eine Frau sich einmal in einem Gully verhackte und die Stadt verklagte.

In der Großstadt Montgomery ist es verboten, den Regenschirm auf offener Straße aufzuspannen. Das verängstigt nämlich die Pferde. Tierschutz wird auch in Alaska großgeschrieben. Dort ist es untersagt, Elchen zur eigenen Belustigung Alkohol einzuflößen. Außerdem darf man weder Elche aus fliegenden Flugzeugen stoßen noch schlafende Bären für Fotos aufwecken. Bären erschießen darf man aber. Baltimore untersagt das Werfen von Heuballen aus dem ersten Obergeschoß und das Mitbringen von Löwen ins Kino. Außerdem darf man Minderjährigen in der Woche nach Ostern keine Hühner verkaufen. In Ocean City ist es verboten, während des Schwimmens im Meer zu essen. Minnesota untersagt das Nacktschlafen und das Überqueren der Landesgrenzen mit einer Ente auf dem Kopf. Zudem wurde gesetzlich festgeschrieben, daß Badewannen Füße haben müssen.

In Oklahoma ist es untersagt, Hunden gegenüber Grimassen zu schneiden. Frauen dürfen sich nicht selbst die Haare schneiden. Hunde in Gruppen von drei und mehr auf Privatgrundstücken brauchen eine schriftliche Einverständniserklärung aller Besitzer. Und beim Autofahren darf man keine Comics lesen. Auch ist in dem Binnenstaat der Walfang untersagt. Fürsorglich ist die Gemeinde Hawthorne: Sie verbietet es Hypnotisierte in Schaufenstern auszustellen. In Oklahoma City ist es verboten, rückwärts zu gehen und Hamburger zu essen.

"Verboten" ist eines jener deutschen Worte, die jeder Amerikaner kennt. Wie ungerecht! Florida untersagt es, täglich mehr als drei Tassen oder Teller zu zerbrechen. Und da sage noch jemand etwas gegen deutsche Bürokratie oder Europas Regulierungswut. Fröhlichen Urlaub im Jurazoo Amerika!

So kommt es, dass:

es einer Frau in St. Croix in Wisconsin verboten ist, irgendetwas zu tragen, dass Rot ist.

in Saco (Missouri) Frauen ihre Hüte festbinden müssen, wenn diese ängstliche Menschen, Kinder oder Tiere erschrecken.

in Morrisville (Pennsylvania) eine Frau eine behördliche Genehmigung zum Schminken braucht (eine Genehmigung des Ehemannes reicht nicht!).

eine Frau in Minnesota mit 30 Tagen Gefängnis bedroht wird, wenn sie ein Nikolauskostüm trägt.

eine Frau in Memphis zwar Autofahren darf, aber nur, "wenn ein Mann vor dem Gefährt herläuft, eine rote Flagge schwenkt um entgegenkommende Fussgänger und Autos zu warnen".

ein Mann in Nogales (Arizona) keine Hosenträger sichtbar tragen darf.

ein Mann in Illinois keine Pudel mit in Opernhäuser bringen darf.

in Arkansas ein Mann seine Frau verprügeln darf, solange er dies nicht öfter als einmal im Momant tut.

in Monroe (Utah) zwei Tanzende immer soviel Platz zwischeneinander lassen müssen, dass man das Tageslicht zwischen ihnen sehen kann.

in Halethorpe (Maryland) ein Kuss nicht länger als eine Sekunde dauern darf.

in St. Louis Feuerwehrleute Frauen nicht retten dürfen, die nur mit Nachthemd bekleidet sind. Das Gesetz sagt, dass für das Anlegen dezenter Kleidung immer genug Zeit ist.

in Massachusetts seit 1659 Weihnachten als ungesetzlich gilt, weil niemand das Gesetz änderte.

der Kauf der "Encyclopedia Britannica" in Texas verboten ist, weil darin ein Bierbraurezept wiedergegeben wird.

Theaterbsuchern in Gary (Indiana) vier Stunden vor einem Theaterbesuch der Verzehr von Knoblauch untersagt ist.

in Oklahoma das "erschrecken von Hunden durch Grimassenschneiden" verboten ist.

das Pfeifen unter Wasser in Florida verboten ist.

in Joliet (Illinois) das falsche Aussprechen des Namens der Stadt ebenso bestraft wird wie das Suppeschluerfen in Tranton (New Jersey).

in North Dakota nicht gleichzeitg Bier und Brezeln serviert werden dürfen.

in South Dakota das Einschlafen in einer Käsefabrik untersagt ist.

in Pennsylvania ein Gesetz gilt, wonach ein Autofahrer, dem ein Pferdefuhrwerk begegnet, seinen Wagen von der Strasse nehmen muss und mit einer Plane zuzudecken hat, die der Umgebungsfarbe entspricht. Sollten die Pferde weiterhin störrisch reagieren, muss er sein Auto demontieren und die Teile unter Büschen verstecken.

in Alabama der lokale Richter die Todesstrafe aussprechen kann, wenn man eine Prise Salz auf Eisenbahnschienen streut.

eine Verordnung in Newcastle verbietet ausdrücklich den Geschlechtsverkehr innerhalb eines Kühlhauses.

in Arkansas der Ehemann sein Frau legal schlagen darf, wenn auch nur einmal pro Monat.

es in Nevada illegal ist, mit Kamelen auf dem Highway zu reiten.

in Eureka Männer mit Schnauzer keine Frauen küssen dürfen.

in Michigan das Haar einer Frau, laut Gesetz, ihrem Ehemann gehört.

es in Pennsylvania ein spezielles Reinigungsgesetz verbietet, Dreck und Staub unter den Teppich zu kehren.

in Conneticutsich strafbar macht, wer auf Händen die Strasse überquert.

in Salem (Massachusetts) selbst verheiratete Paare nicht unbekleidet in einem gemieteten Zimmer schlafen dürfen.

es in Maryland illegal ist, Austern schlecht zu behandeln und Spülbecken nicht gereinigt werden dürfen, egal wie verdreckt sie sind.

in Florida alleinstehende, geschiedene oder verheiratete Frauen Sonntagnachmittags nicht Fallschirm springen dürfen.

das Singen in Sarasota verboten ist, solange die Interpretin einen Badeanzug trägt.

in West Virginia Kinder, die unter übelriechendem Zwiebel-Mundgeruch leiden, nicht am Schulunterricht teilnehmen dürfen.

in Ohio Frauen keine Lackschuhe tragen dürfen.

in Texas Kriminelle laut Gesetz ihren Opfern 24 Stunden vor der Tat mitteilen müssen, welche Art krimineller Handlung sie begehen wollen.

in Utah Vögel auf allen Highways Vorfahrt haben.

im Kreis Tremonton es Frauen verboten ist, mit einem Mann im Krankenwagen Sex zu haben.

in Kalifornien Mäusefallen nur von Inhabern eines Jagdscheins aufgestellt werden dürfen.

in Tennessee es verboten ist, Fische mit dem Lasso zu fangen.

in Illinois man Haustieren keine brennende Zigarren anbieten darf.

wer am Hochzeitstag zum Jagen oder Fischen geht, auf Sex verzichten muss.

*Alles das ist kein Witz, kein Aprilscherz, sondern geltendes Recht im Land der unbegrenzenten Möglichkeiten!*


----------

